# Gelded Jack



## crackerjackjack (Oct 18, 2008)

On Wednesday, the vet is coming out to do the job. He said that it will take about 6 weeks for the testerone to get out of Crackerjacks system. At that time, will he be able to go back with the girls? He is missing them badly. It is breaking my heart.




We have had alot of alone together me and that little guy. I just want him happy and to be with his friends. I don't know what to expect after this. Any help????


----------



## tifflunn (Oct 20, 2008)

LOL- Reminds me of Hershey- He was in Love with little miss Dori little mini filly) and that is why he was gelded at 9 months- He proceded on day 3 of healing ( while out for a little exercise) to Jump the fence to go visit his love



so healing was delayed a few extra day- we kept him away from his love for about 6 weeks and he still is very smitten with his girl- he has never mounted her but will herd her away from everyone else- and will bite at her neck in play and she him., and he just breys when she is let out with out his company ( Lord help him if I want to work with him or her). But that is about as agressive as it gets- now his little girl is a bit smitten with our new baby and all Hershey can do is stand guard and makes sure no one dares disturb their grooming session- and waits his turn LOL-

As for physically- the vet put Hershey asleep had the procedure done in less than 5 minuets- I believe Hershey was wobbly back up on his feet 15 minuets( can't quite remember the exact time) and we helped him wobble to his stall. My vet had me rinse his site off 3x daily with the hose ( Hershey actually appreciated this-kind of weird)- We had Hershey on anti inflamitories and antibiotics ( a tad over kill but my husband insisted on it) he was on free excersize 3x daily( 20 mins) for 5 t 6 days( he made it longer by jumping the fence) His site was pretty dry and almost closed by day 12 ( I think) Each vet is different with excersie - medication and if they want to have the site hosed or not-. Best of luck post a picture of the new gelding


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Oct 20, 2008)

Testosterone will be out of their blood in a matter of minutes. The EFFECTS of the testosterone will take more time... usually within a few weeks they will be fine to intermix again. Their sperm in their body will be gone within a week to ten days.


----------

